# "arm went to sleep"



## akana

Terve!

How would you say "My arm went to sleep" in Finnish?

To be clear, this just means that your circulation was somehow cut off, often while sleeping, and your arm goes numb.

And what verb would you use to describe the tingling sensation as the blood recirculates through the arm?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

_Käteni puutui._ The verb is puutua, "to become wood".

I would say _kihelmöidä_ but there may be other verbs too.


----------



## Gavril

*kihelmöinti* is Sanakirja.org's translation for "pins and needles", which I think is the tingling sensation you're referring to.


----------



## Hakro

I just found another word that I didn't know before: _tikkuilla._


----------



## sakvaka

What about _käteni meni tunnottomaksi?_


----------

